# CBD oil for pancreatitis



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I just ordered CBD oil through this company https://www.petreleaf.com/product/hemp-oil
It is for Max, who just had another bout with pancreatitis. I thought it was worth a shot. Might help with his thunder anxiety as well, and I thought would be good for Lily's joint as an agility dog and Missy's luxating patella as well.

Any experience with this? I saw a prior post saying there was a low percentage of the active ingredient in a product made by Canna- pet, but nothing about this company.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been using human grade hemp oil in my cooked food. When I reviewed my recipe yesterday my vet suggested that krill oil was a better absorbed omega 3 than hemp oil. I can't use fish oils since Lily and Javelin can't have white fish and Peeves can't have salmon. But I am using these oils for a different purpose than you, so I can't say for sure which is better for Max and his pancreatitis.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Carolinek, I'm not an expert on dog diets or pancreatitis. But I did have a tpoo who had it for many years and she lived till she was 18 years old. I would never feed my dog a fat/oil like this unless there was significant research published in peer reviewed veterinary journals showing that it was efficacious. Did you vet suggest this to you? Fats/oils can cause an attack.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Skylar- good to know that your tpoo lived to be 18 with this disorder. How old was she when she developed it? You raise a good point about the fat content, and as you know, I need to be so careful with his diet. The dose is such a small volume that I didn't think of the fat content- 1 dropper in AM and 1/2 dropper in PM. That's a total of .019 tsp. There's 40 kcals of fat in 1 tsp so its pretty negligible amount of calories (I think .76 calories if my math is right). However, now I'm thinking about it and will probably hold off to start it until after the next vet visit on 3/14. It won't arrive much before that anyway. There are many peer reviewed articles about humans,not so much on animals, so typical. A lot of anecdotal stuff. I ordered this book on Kindle and was intrigued by the idea that it helps with inflammation.

https://www.amazon.com/Cannabis-CBD...nts-ebook/dp/B01K8AAC72/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-
text&ie=UTF8&qid=1488748026&sr=1-2&keywords=Cannabis+and+CBd

Catherine- I'm not surprised about the krill oil- my vet told me the plant based omegas don't work as well in dogs. This is so complicated isn't it? I talked with a vet nutritionist just this morning about a suitable recipe for home cooked for Max. Sometimes I want to just go back to pouring Gravy Train into the bowl! Do they even still make that?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Carolinek said:


> Skylar- good to know that your tpoo lived to be 18 with this disorder. How old was she when she developed it? You raise a good point about the fat content, and as you know, I need to be so careful with his diet. The dose is such a small volume that I didn't think of the fat content- 1 dropper in AM and 1/2 dropper in PM. That's a total of .019 tsp. There's 40 kcals of fat in 1 tsp so its pretty negligible amount of calories (I think .76 calories if my math is right). However, now I'm thinking about it and will probably hold off to start it until after the next vet visit on 3/14. It won't arrive much before that anyway. There are many peer reviewed articles about humans,not so much on animals, so typical. A lot of anecdotal stuff. I ordered this book on Kindle and was intrigued by the idea that it helps with inflammation.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cannabis-CBD...nts-ebook/dp/B01K8AAC72/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-
> text&ie=UTF8&qid=1488748026&sr=1-2&keywords=Cannabis+and+CBd
> ...


I feel very guilty about this but my tpoo developed the pancreatitis when she was fairly young - maybe 7 or 8? She had full access to the cat kibble and since we had several cats I put down a lot - and she would eat that in addition to her dog food. Once it was diagnosed I cooked all her food for the rest of her life - two times that I was tired and gave her canned dog food - she had attacks. As long as she ate home cooked low fat high fiber food she was 100% good and probably that's why she lived so long - only arthritis in her last two years slowed her down and was the reason we put her to sleep.

I'd love to hear what your vet nutritionist said - my current minipoo has colitis and I'm cooking her food - basically similar to what I fed my tpoo years ago but I'm still tweaking it. 

And yes, I wish my dogs could eat Gravy Train - life would be easier. I googled Gravy Train and they are still making it. haha


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Skylar- if your tpoo lived to 18, you hardly have anything to feel guilty for! 

I buy supplements for my dogs' homemade food through from https://www.justfoodfordogs.com/. This way I just buy the fresh protein and veggies, and they provide both the recipe and proper supplements. 

A vet nutritionist owns the company and will consult on specific dietary needs. The good news is that one of their recipes will be good for Max- the whitefish recipe ( less than 10% fat), so I don't have to pay extra for a custom recipe. Should he need a lower fat content in the future though, they do provide that service.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I read an article a little while back that basically said CBD oil supplements were studied and not found to contain enough CBD oil to be therapeutic and in some cases only had trace amounts at best.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

carolinek at my house when I was a child the funky food item was "gaines burgers," remember those? Thinking about them now I can smell them. Yuck.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

CM- I hope not, but I guess with supplements, it's a risk. 

Catherine- I remember Gaines Burgers! They were a strange, unnatural color. How did our dogs ever survive???!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Carolinek said:


> Skylar- if your tpoo lived to 18, you hardly have anything to feel guilty for!
> 
> I buy supplements for my dogs' homemade food through from https://www.justfoodfordogs.com/. This way I just buy the fresh protein and veggies, and they provide both the recipe and proper supplements.
> 
> A vet nutritionist owns the company and will consult on specific dietary needs. The good news is that one of their recipes will be good for Max- the whitefish recipe ( less than 10% fat), so I don't have to pay extra for a custom recipe. Should he need a lower fat content in the future though, they do provide that service.


Oh Wow, I want to move to California - I checked out that website. Funny, I was looking at the whitefish one and saying I would buy that for Babykins for those times when I'm so sick and tired of making her food and need a break. Those meals are expensive - and to add shipping makes it prohibitive for me. You found a wonderful resource.


Gaines-Burgers - haha, I remember my mother buying some for our minipoo when I was a kid - she refused to eat them. They were disgusting weren't they?


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

Just a FYI. . . Living in a state where weed is legal. . . 

In the quarterly flier/news thing that my vet sends out, along with the little articles on flea/tick things, spay/neuter things, and seasonal plants not to eat, the last one included a quote from the RCW (Revised code of Washington), which essentially said, "If a veterinarian gives an opinion about the use of cannabis to treat animals, they will lose their license to practice in this state."


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Carolinek said:


> CM- I hope not, but I guess with supplements, it's a risk.
> 
> Catherine- I remember Gaines Burgers! They were a strange, unnatural color. How did our dogs ever survive???!


What I read was pretty clear. The FDA found in some cases absolutely zero CBD. And in almost all cases, found very little/less than the company said it contained. Will need to dig up what I had found.

http://www.thedailychronic.net/2015...ngs-to-makers-of-legal-cbd-hemp-oil-products/
http://www.philly.com/philly/column...ray_area_CBD_products_sold_in_Pa_NJ.html?fjfj

I'm not so concerned about the controversy over it's legality or even whether or not there is any evidence it treats the conditions it claims to, but if it doesn't even contain CBD at all, that's really a problem!

Here's the FDA test results for 2015 and 2016 in case it's helpful in deciding where to purchase the product from if you do decide to.

2015 test results: https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/PublicHealthFocus/ucm435591.htm
2016 test results: https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/PublicHealthFocus/ucm484109.htm

The CBD supplements aren't necessarily cheap, so I think it's good to know what you're really buying.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I use CBD for myself...for me and my issues the difference is huge (I've stopped and re started it a few times to confirm that is what's making the difference). I would be on daily medications without it. I would recommend looking for a company that provides lab reports for the products they sell. It's not that _all_ CBD products were found to be lacking in CBD, it's just some companies. You may have better luck buying a product that's marketed to humans, as far as getting a known concentration. You may also want to consider how it is extracted...I chose a company that used CO2 extraction because I was concerned about solvents. 

Also, the hemp oil you buy at the grocery store is hemp seed oil. Hemp seed oil isn't really a good source of CBD...the CBD comes from the plant matter. So fat really shouldn't be a concern when it comes to CBD. The fat that is turned into cooking oil is usually cold pressed from hemp seeds, and seeds aren't a good CBD source. The CBD is in the plant matter, and it is extracted in other ways.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Mia- it'll be interesting to see what my vet says. I have an appt next week and will ask. My understanding is that CBD oil is perfectly legal in all states, but the veterinary organizations are taking a conservative approach- maybe for liability reasons?

CM- thank you for posting all that information! I read through and didn't see this company listed, of course that could just mean they weren't tested. It's a huge concern with supplements. I attached a pic of the label, but again, there's no way to verify it.

Firestorm there is very good literature supporting the effectiveness of CBD oil in humans, and I'm happy it has worked for you. What company do you use?

Instead of trying this on Max, and risk another bout of pancreatitis, until I know more.I'm going to try it on Lily. She has all of a sudden regressed in her mastery of the teeter at agility. She is very fearful of it again. This is an abrupt change for her, and a perfect opportunity to try this to see if it lessens her anxiety. We're going to an extra class tonight and I gave her a dose this AM and will give another shortly before we leave. That's just one day, but I'll keep it up 
and see how next week goes as well.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Carolinek said:


> Mia- it'll be interesting to see what my vet says. I have an appt next week and will ask. My understanding is that CBD oil is perfectly legal in all states, but the veterinary organizations are taking a conservative approach- maybe for liability reasons?
> 
> CM- thank you for posting all that information! I read through and didn't see this company listed, of course that could just mean they weren't tested. It's a huge concern with supplements. I attached a pic of the label, but again, there's no way to verify it.


Exactly, it just means they weren't tested. But I definitely wouldn't take that to mean that it somehow is a more legitimate product than the "reputable" companies that they did test.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I think there may be a little confusion over the FDA warning letters. The lists of test results on the FDA website are only companies that received warning letters. The warning letters were sent primarily because the companies on the list were marketing their products as "drugs" according to the FDA. Basically, they advertised CBD as a treatment or cure, and had some other labeling violations. So basically, the FDA saw the marketing violations and then tested the products from those companies, finding more violations. They didn't test the biggest companies, or the most "reputable." Just the ones that were already violating the law. So I am not sure it's reasonable to conclude that all companies selling CBD are lying/misrepresenting the content of their products based on those results. 

As far as doctors and vets recommending CBD, legally they really can't as I understand it. It's not FDA approved, and there isn't a dosing standard. My doctor knows I take it, obviously, since I've stopped taking other medications. He basically told me that he couldn't recommend that I take it since it isn't FDA approved and there's not enough research available for him to recommend a dosage but that he wasn't going to tell me to stop taking it.

I have gotten my CBD from Highland Pharms and also like Bluebird Botanicals. I vape my CBD, so admittedly part of my reason for liking the Highland Pharms products is taste...some vape oils taste better than others. Which wouldn't be as much of a concern if you are using a tincture or putting it in food. I really like that Bluebird Botanicals provides lab reports for each batch so that you can look them up by batch number. Both companies offer CBD isolate in crystal/powder form, if you want something with no fat or oils. 

FWIW, I took a fairly high dosage for the first week or so, and then sort of tapered back to a lower maintenance dose.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

FireStorm said:


> I think there may be a little confusion over the FDA warning letters. The lists of test results on the FDA website are only companies that received warning letters. The warning letters were sent primarily because the companies on the list were marketing their products as "drugs" according to the FDA. Basically, they advertised CBD as a treatment or cure, and had some other labeling violations. So basically, the FDA saw the marketing violations and then tested the products from those companies, finding more violations. They didn't test the biggest companies, or the most "reputable." Just the ones that were already violating the law. So I am not sure it's reasonable to conclude that all companies selling CBD are lying/misrepresenting the content of their products based on those results.
> 
> As far as doctors and vets recommending CBD, legally they really can't as I understand it. It's not FDA approved, and there isn't a dosing standard. My doctor knows I take it, obviously, since I've stopped taking other medications. He basically told me that he couldn't recommend that I take it since it isn't FDA approved and there's not enough research available for him to recommend a dosage but that he wasn't going to tell me to stop taking it.
> 
> ...


No, there isn't any confusion, I understand why certain companies were tested and that it was based on their claims that clash with the FDA's rules about what a product that is a non FDA approved drug can claim. My point about "reputable" in quotes was that when I was doing research on CBD supplements, because I did give them for awhile, some of the companies that most people seemed to feel were most "reputable" were included in the warning letters and tests revealed little to no CBD. It's possible that companies who are small enough to fly under the FDA's radar and/or those who don't make any claims that are problematic to the FDA have higher levels of CBD in their products, but I don't feel convinced.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I looked at both Highland Farms and Bluebird Botanicals, and they also have pet products, although Bluebord Botanicals was out of stock. 

I have no idea if this is related to giving Lily CBD oil yesterday, but she made incredible progress with her fearfulness of the teeter at agility last night. In fact, it was the best she had ever done it. Could be complete coincidence, but I'll take it! She tends to be nervous little dog and this may be just the thing she needs to take the edge off. It didn't dampen her enthusiasm or energy level, she was still her sparkly self....just was able to get past her "sticking point" on the teeter. 

The purity of the products is a concern and a risk. I may be throwing my money away, but I think it may be working. Maybe I'll just use it short term to get Lily over this training hump. My original idea was that it would help with the inflammation associated with chronic pancreatitis for Max.


----------



## SameSox (Feb 11, 2020)

Never heard of CBD being used to treat pancreatitis, but I may just be uninformed.
Have you spoke with anyone who has direct experience using it for this?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SameSox said:


> Never heard of CBD being used to treat pancreatitis, but I may just be uninformed.
> Have you spoke with anyone who has direct experience using it for this?


It seems you've again landed on a very old thread. Best to start a new one if this is a topic that interests you.

Are you a poodle owner or enthusiast? Head on over to Member Introductions to say hello and introduce yourself. We're happy to have you.


----------

